# tests



## amandaestes (Jul 14, 2004)

I have taken the colonoscopy test, the Upper and Lower GI with barium test, sitz mark study, blood tests and i think that is about it. my tests have varied from some at age 16 and some at age 24. if you would like any information you can contact me about them. the GI testing i did not like, but all the other's were not that bad.


----------



## Margg (Sep 7, 2004)

How long does it take? I"m having BE with air contrast. How far do they put the hose up in you? Is it paiful? I'm so scared.


----------

